# Stihl BG72 Leaf Blower problem



## oldpoo (Jul 1, 2016)

I have this older model Stihl 72 blower that has run well over the years. This spring, I couldn't get it to run right. Put in fresh fuel, new spark plug, checked the exhaust manifold, and have taken the carb apart twice, but still the same results. What happens is, when I first go to start it with the choke on, it would start and run and rev up, but as soon as I took it off choke, it would stop. Primed it, put the choke on, and it would start back up again but quit when I took it off choke. I found no debris or anything in the carb when I had it apart. I have never touched the H or L settings. This blower is over 20 years old, and has been a really good one. Its the first time I've had any problems with it. Anyone by chance have an idea what may be wrong? Thanks


----------



## GregOH (Jun 8, 2015)

If it's that old and this is the first time you've taken things apart, you may need to get a diaphragm kit for the carb and redo it completely. 
There should be a number stamped on the carb body, take that number and the brand name whether it's Walbro or Zama to a small engine shop and they should be able to sell you the kit.

I have an older Echo trimmer that I have to adjust the L and H needles on every year. You can try the instructions at the following webapage before buying anything, it may just need adjusted. Different brand but same theory...

How to Adjust the Carb | Weedeater Featherlite


----------

